# Four free LARGE glass arboreal vivs



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi all, after much soul searching I have finally decided that I will not be using some vivs I have stored at my Mum's in Wolverhampton again (although I'd love to).

There are four 6mm glass vivs 3' wide, 2' deep and 4' high with sliding doors. We had them custom built to house chameleons but they would be ideal for any arboreal species, especially those requiring humidity (Chams, ETB, GTP etc). Cost us around £800 for the four but we have no room for them and can't see them being used again by me so may as well free up the space in Mum's garage for her as they have been stored there a while :blush:

A couple of them may require minor panel replacement (one of the two top pieces or a base) but not sure as I haven't seen them for ages. I have replaced the base of one of them before when I cracked one during a house move and the glass was roughly £11 so not an expensive repair.

Will obviously need a clean due to being in storage and will be collection only from Wolves due to size, but this will have to be arranged through me and at my Mum's convenience.

Each has a large silk plant cemented into a large pot that went with it which can also be taken if required.

I think there is also another viv 4' x 12" x 15" (if I remember correctly) that i think has a metal lid but may be missing the glass from it. Last time I saw this one it had a load of decor and logs in it and this will also be free to collector. I will check with my mother and update this thread if I have mis-remembered anything.

I will deal with any questions and requests via PM and will do so on a first come, first served basis so I would request anyone genuinely interested PM's me and also posts to express interest so everyone knows that there is no preferential treatment being given.

*Pic of large viv with fake plant seen in middle*:


----------



## DJH1 (Nov 13, 2007)

*tanks and viv.*

Hi, I'd very much like them, and would be able to collect them at your convenience. Pm sent. Thanks Dave​


----------



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

Taken pending collection :2thumb:


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

omg i would have taken them in an instant


----------



## NT666 & KIZZY (Mar 31, 2008)

i live in wolvo and you could throw one my way , and ill pick it up asap , to get it out the way


----------



## Alex27 (Jul 26, 2008)

id be able to pick up any from you in derbyshire


----------



## Josh96 (Jul 25, 2009)

*viiv*

How much is the 1 in the picture


----------



## cato_26 (Nov 30, 2008)

*hi*

do you have any left?thankyou.x


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

doubt it, the thread is a year old.


----------



## turpin's corner (Jul 28, 2009)

bugger.. :blowup:

Maybe threads should be locked or deleted after a certain length of time... LOL :hmm:


----------

